# Looking for participants to interview in a survey study on women and migration



## Barbara_A

Hello, my name is Barbara, and I am a second-year student in the MSc “Consciousness, Spirituality and Transpersonal Psychology” at the Alef Trust (Liverpool John Moores University). As part of the academic curriculum, I am conducting a survey study on women and migration. And I am looking for participants to interview this week.

Participants will need to meet the following characteristics:


women
35+ years old
who have migrated at least 3 years ago
with the intention of building a life in a new country
and feel that their migratory experience has been (somehow) meaningful

If you are a good match, speak fluent English and wish to help me, please, write up a very brief description of your experience (including reasons why it has been meaningful) and email it to [email protected], or via text on (+39) 3923918026 (Whatsapp).

The interview will be conducted on Zoom and won’t take more than an hour. Your privacy will be protected.

Thank you, 

Barbara


----------

